# 2008 Sentra SER Headlight Assembly Removal/Installation



## NoahCWNorrad (Jul 20, 2017)

Does anyone have a step by step guide on how to remove and install headlight casings on 2008 Sentra SER. I got some new Euro Headlights for my girlfriends car and want to know who to put them in.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

This thread might help. I know you have to remove the front bumper cover to do it:

http://www.allsentra.com/viewtopic.php?f=87&t=2083


----------

